# HAMM TRIP SEPTEMBER (North East Coach bookings)



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hamm trip September bookings :2thumb:

The North East Branch of *JC Exotic Tours , *we are now taking bookings for the North of England Departure point which is leaving from *Gateshead coach and rail park *at the *Metro Centre Gateshead.*

To all that travelled with us on the March trip thank you and please join us again for the September trip to the Largest show in Europe , to all the people who would love to go book now on our *Luxury 49 seat coach* which includes w/c , tv , comfortable seats , a/c and refreshments plus our "show pack" that includes drinks/crisps/booklets , contact mobile numbers and more! , included when you book is your "entry ticket" into the Hamm show and chunnel ticket.

To book contact .... Reptile Forums - View Profile: monitor mad

or

Reptile Forums - View Profile: mispentyouth

Thats big Steve (mispentyouth) or myself Little Steve (Monitormad)

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

2 x seats booked thanks :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

cant wait till where going through the chunnel :whistling2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

mispentyouth said:


> cant wait till where going through the chunnel :whistling2:


 
:lol2: short for "channel-tunnel" : victory:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

:2thumb:haha good recovery:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Starting to get a bit of interest now : victory:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

We will be at the doncaster show on sunday feel free to ask me or monitor mad any questions you may have about the trip


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Update ....... we might if there is enough interest do one more pick up further down at *Wetherby Services *on the A1 :2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> Update ....... we might if there is enough interest do one more pick up further down at *Wetherby Services *on the A1 :2thumb:


That sounds like a plan................. :mf_dribble::whistling2:

If you do - I'm in........:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> That sounds like a plan................. :mf_dribble::whistling2:
> 
> If you do - I'm in........:2thumb:


 
Great stuff , as it's en-route im pretty sure we will pick up there so all :welcome:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Another seat booked from the *WETHERBY SERVICES PICK UP* , :2thumb:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

What date is the show


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

winno said:


> What date is the show


 
The show is the 10th September , we leave on the friday late afternoon and will be back in the UK early hours of sunday morning :2thumb:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> The show is the 10th September , we leave on the friday late afternoon and will be back in the UK early hours of sunday morning :2thumb:


Oh crap best man at me mates wedding that weekend cant you get them to prospone the expo for me :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

All PM's answered , there are 2 x pick up points for the coach and they are 

1/ *Coach park/rail park , METRO CENTRE , Gateshead*

2/ *Wetherby Services , coach parking*


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Bump :2thumb: , we have to have deposits to book your seats now as the balance is due at the end of this month so dont miss out on the only North East Coach to Hamm , 2 northern pick up's *METRO CENTRE COACH PARK ............. and...... WETHERBY SERVICE STATION* :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Hamm trip September bookings :2thumb:
> 
> The North East Branch of *JC Exotic Tours , *we are now taking bookings for the North of England Departure point which is leaving from *Gateshead coach and rail park *at the *Metro Centre Gateshead.*
> 
> ...


 
Also pick up from *Wetherby services* , come on all you Northerners who would love to go , now's your chance :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

Still some seats left book now to avoid missing out


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

mispentyouth said:


> Still some seats left book now to avoid missing out


 
:2thumb: still some seats available:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

:up::up:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Quite a few enquiries now :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

not long now 7 weeks today :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

mispentyouth said:


> not long now 7 weeks today :2thumb::2thumb:


The September Hamm show is usually the best one of the year as most have newly bred stock and youngsters for sale , :2thumb:


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I'm pretty interested, what would our proposed return date be?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

beege_3 said:


> I'm pretty interested, what would our proposed return date be?


we return the early hours of the Sunday morning , definatly the best time of year to get the best of the animals are the September trips :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

:lol2: seen a few things i'd like to get myself at Hamm Advertised , 
it's going to a belting trip!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Two more seats gone , cheers :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

:2thumb:still a few seats available but be quick :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

not long now i best start saving


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

book now to avoid disappointment .This is the largest show in europe with just about every reptile amphibian and invert you could imagine there .It usually takes me 4 to 5 hours just to have a quick look at all the tables then i go back to the ones which have something im after . I would highly recomend going to this show atleast once even if your not looking to buy anything its worth it for the diversity of species that you will see . Also worth a mention is how cheap the dry goods and equipment are and the vast amount of choice .
To sum it up if your not quick youll miss out hope to see you all on the coach .
p.s. tvs very own monitor mad will be available for autographs and photos :2thumb:


----------



## Mark Lynes (Dec 7, 2010)

mispentyouth said:


> book now to avoid disappointment .This is the largest show in europe with just about every reptile amphibian and invert you could imagine there .It usually takes me 4 to 5 hours just to have a quick look at all the tables then i go back to the ones which have something im after . I would highly recomend going to this show atleast once even if your not looking to buy anything its worth it for the diversity of species that you will see . Also worth a mention is how cheap the dry goods and equipment are and the vast amount of choice .
> To sum it up if your not quick youll miss out hope to see you all on the coach .
> p.s. tvs very own monitor mad will be available for autographs and photos :2thumb:


I went on the March trip and am going again in September. This really is the toppest of top trips. VERY well organised and, whether you are into snakes, geckos, spiders or whatever Hamm is definitely the place

M


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Not long to go now :2thumb:

p.s. tvs very own monitor mad will be available for autographs and photos :2thumb:

:lol2: cheers steve :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Mark Lynes said:


> I went on the March trip and am going again in September. This really is the toppest of top trips. VERY well organised and, whether you are into snakes, geckos, spiders or whatever Hamm is definitely the place
> 
> M


 
Cheers Mark , pleased you enjoyed the trip bud :no1:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

mark if you enjoyed the march show youll love the september show as there will be loads of youngsters available hope to see you on the coach:2thumb:


----------



## Mark Lynes (Dec 7, 2010)

mispentyouth said:


> mark if you enjoyed the march show youll love the september show as there will be loads of youngsters available hope to see you on the coach:2thumb:


On Jims' coach matey:2thumb:

M


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

ive booked,cant wait!!!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Jono_187 said:


> ive booked,cant wait!!!


Great stuff bud :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Dont miss out book soon :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

This coach is the only one from the north of england its only a short drive couple of hours drive from most major towns in scotland . Book now to avoid disapointment and a long drive to another lesser quality coach trip


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm getting quite literally giddy with excitement.....

Which is worrying the missus. :whistling2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> I'm getting quite literally giddy with excitement.....
> 
> Which is worrying the missus. :whistling2:


 
LOL nothing wrong with that :no1:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ive sent a pm about seats, not sure if its too late or not?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> ive sent a pm about seats, not sure if its too late or not?


Still seats available Chris :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> Not long to go now :2thumb:
> 
> p.s. tvs very own monitor mad will be available for autographs and photos :2thumb:
> 
> :lol2: cheers steve :lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: gutted I had to pull out!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: gutted I had to pull out!


Hard to bear mate (ps i never put that it was "mispentyouth" :lol2:0


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Will all who have booked please complete there payments/deposits as not long left now thanks :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Last bump as theres not much time left now , dont miss out :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

still a couple of seats left but be quick all payments now due


----------

